# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Прошу помощи в идентификации знака

## FARAO

Прошу помощи в идентификации знака. Латунь. Похоже, высечка сделана промышленным способом, а узоры, возможно, нанесены штихелем.  Находился в коробке вместе с британскими наградами за 1 мировую войну. Может, кто видел или знает что-нибудь о нем?

----------

